# اقترح بانشاء قسم لتعليم الخياطة والتصميم الملابس



## الانبا ونس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*سلام ونعمة 

اتردد كثيرا فى طرح هذا الاقتراح انا اقترح انشاء قسم لتعليم الخياطة والتصميم كثير منا يجهل حتى مسك الابرة ، و اانا اقترح بانشاء هذا القسم وانا متكفلة بكل ما يتعلق بالدورة التعليم هذة لانى اخدت كورسات للخياطة و التصميم للازياء و مستعدة انى انزل مواضيع شرح للخياطة  وسوف اقوم برسم البترونات و رفعها لكم وهستخدم مجهودى بالكامل للشرح الكامل لكيفية تفصيل وخياطة كل ما تحتاجين 

ومنتظرة ردودكم و  ارائكم 



​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*  طبعا يا حبيبتى هو أقتراح جميل ومفيد بس بدل ما نقوم بفتح قسم مخصوص لكده  وهو حالياً صعب ممكن جدا تعملى كل المواضيع دى فى قسم حواء ​*


----------



## sameh7610 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصراحة اقتراح كتير جميل

انا رأى انه يكون قسم مختص بذاته 

بس فى قسم حواء


ميرسى اوووووى مرمر​*


----------



## oesi no (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*انا اعرف اخيط المواضيع فى بعض *
*قوليلى بقا هتعلمى الناس تمسك الابرة من على النت ازاى *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى يا دونا موضيع الشرح هتكون متسلسلة صعب انها تنزل فى قسم حواء 

لانها هتتنطور جامد و مش هتبقى واضح ومتسلسلة غير لما تكون مجمعة مع بعض​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*قسم حواء الضغط عليه مش كتير وممكن تحطى المواضيع اللى انتى عاوزاها وتتثبت كمان لكن قسم لوحده مفتكرش روك هيوافق على الاقل حاليا .​*


----------



## twety (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ربنا يساعدك ياقمر*
*بس بصى*

*نزلى الاول االمواضيع *
*وربنا يسهل *


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*يا تويتى انا هرسم البترونات و هصورها وارفعها

 فى المنتدى و مش حابة انزل الحاجة واتعب فيها و تزوغ فى وسط مواضيع قسم حواء فهمانى

و بعدين المواضيع  سلسلة متصلة غير تصميم الازياء دة لوحدة  مواضيعوا 

فهمانى يا قمر ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى يا دونا انا نزلت حاجة كدا للتجربة لو حسيت باهتمام راح بكمل المسيرة فى التعليم التصميم و ازاى ترسمى موديلات ثم كيفية تفصيل ما ترسمينة و اول شئ نزلتوا 

اساسيات تصميم الازياء

لو حسيت باهتمام ممكن راح بكمل على الرغم انى حاسة ان الموضوع فاشل من اقبل ما انزل شئ علشان المواضيع هتزوغ جوة قسم حواء ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*بصى يا ونس متحكميش على حاجه بالفشل قبل تجر بتها طالما مقتنعه باللى بتعمليه وحاباه وبعدين بالنسبه للموضوع علشان ميتوهش ممكن تبعتى رساله لمشرفة القسم تطلبى تثبيت الموضوع لفتره  معينه على سبيل التجربه .  ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا دونا لاهتمامك و كاندى ثبتت الموضوع من غير ما ابعت لها 

صلى لى بس انى اكمل المسيرة بخير و تبعى الموضوع ان شاء الله 

مش هسيبكوا غير وكل بنات المنتدى يكونوا مصممين ازياء و بينفذوها حتى ولو فى البيت لنفسك ​*


----------



## candy shop (21 ديسمبر 2008)

انا يا مرمر معرفش انك كتبتى الموضوع فى الاقتراحات

بس شوفته فى حوا  وخوفت يضيع بين المواضيع 

وطبعا ثبته لاهميته  علشان تكلمى 

ربنا يوفقك وتفيدى ناس كتير ​


----------



## amad_almalk (29 ديسمبر 2008)

مرسيىىىىىىىىىى جدا علي الموضوع الرائع ربنا يبركك​


----------

